# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  "Allah ile aldatmak" ve Omerta Teolojisi!

## bozok

*"Allah ile aldatmak" ve Omerta Teolojisi!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 28/04/2008* 



Prof. Dr.Yaşar Nuri üztürk’ün yeni çıkan* “Allah ile Aldatmak”* kitabı şaheser bir siyasal İslam belgeselidir.

Peki, Allah ile Aldatmak nedir ve nasıl mı olur?

Allah ile aldatanların temel hastalığı Roger Garaudy’nın *Entegrizm* dediği taassubun kanserleşmesi olayıdır.

Kansere dönüşen taassup, yüce yaradanı bile kullanmaktan geri durmaz.
İslam’da Allah ile aldatmanın miladı Muaviye ordularının Kur’an sayfalarını mızraklarına geçirmesi ile başlar.

Ardından bu seyir İslam’da yeni bir aracı sınıfının teşekkülü ile kendini gösterir.

Oysa İslam’da ruhbanlık müessesesi yoktur.

Allah ile aldatma olayına son 200 yıldır emperyalizm önderlik etmektedir.
Başka bir ifade ile emperyalizm artık türlü örtü ya da kamuflajlarla Allah’ı ve İslam’ı kullanarak hedefe yürüyor.

Hindistan’dan Ortadoğu’ya, Türkiye’den Balkanlar ve Orta Asya’ya, Mısır’dan K.Afrika’ya küresel hegemonyacı güç iki yüzyıldır İslam kartını elinde tuttu ve bugün de tutuyor.

Tayyip Erdoğan’ın eşbaşkanı olduğu ileri sürülen BOP bu bağlamda mütalaa edilmesi gereken bir projedir.

Evet, Allah ile aldatmak Türkiye’de günümüz cereyanlarının en etkili ve de tehlikeli olanıdır.

Sorgulamanın olmadığı bu akımda biad olgusu gereği kesin bir itaat vardır.
Sicilya Mafyasının suskunluk yasası misali Türkiye’de bu camialarda adeta bir Omerta Teolojisi hakimdir.

Türkiye’de Allah ile altadanlara bırakın dokunmak, zerre eleştirmek bile mümkün değildir.

üyle, çünkü eleştirenler anında küfür ile itham edilip aforoz edilir ve mürted yaftasını yer.

Trajikomik olan, ülkemizde Allah ile aldatanların bu kuralı din dışı işlerinde, örneğin kendi kişisel hükümranlıklarını tescilde de kullanmalarıdır.
İşte böyle bir olaya anektot:

*Günlüklerimden 1990’lı yıllara ait bir pasaj:*

Bugün Enver üren’i havalimanında karşıladım. Alandan büroya gelirken otomobilde Enver Bey’e Türkiye gazetesindeki yoruma dayalı olan manşet haberi gösterip sakıncalarını ve yanlışlığını zah ettim... Yanımda oturan Enver Bey’in yüzü değişti... Meğer o günkü manşet Enver Bey’e aitmiş... Hışımla bana döndü ve şunları söyledi: *“Senin imanın zayıfladı... Hemen tövbe istiğfar etmen gerekiyor. O manşet haberi ben verdirdim. Sen nasıl benim manşetimi eleştirirsin... Allahın sevgilisini, yani Enver Ağbiyi tenkit etmek Allah’ı tenkit etmek gibidir, ki bu da küfürdür. Bizim her yaptığımızda bir hayır vardır. Biz hiçbir şeyi kendiliğimizden yapmayız.Cenabı Hakkın kalbimize gönderdikleri ile hareket ederiz... Hemen af ve mağfiret dile.Tövbe et tövbe, tövbe...”* 

Bazılarınızın şaşırabileceği bu beyan ve üslubun benzerlerine İhlas Grubu’nda onlarca kişi şahitlik edebilir, zira Enver Bey bu tavrı istisnasız her hadisede takınırdı... Keza benzer şeyler diğer bazı cemaat önderleri ve hatta siyasiler için bile geçerlidir.

Bu ülkede siyaset yaparak hala Allah adına gaza yaptıklarını düşünenler var. Dramatik olan, bunlar yaptığı hırsızlıklara da cihat yorumunu getiriyorlar.
Türkiye dar-ül harpmış da kafir devletten çalmak ibadet yerine geçiyormuş!
Keza bunlar söyledikleri yalanları da ilmi siyaset kavramı ile açıklarlar...Yine bir gün bir cemaat mensubuna şahit olduğum bazı yalanları ardarda sıralayınca aynen şu karşılığı almıştım:* “Sabahattin bey, o iş büyüklerin ilmi siyasetidir. Biz anlamayız. Hikmeti hüda vardır.”* 

Türkiye’de Allah için aldatanlara göre ferdin kendini Yüce Yaradana teslim etmesi yetmez, teslimiyet onlara göre kendi aracılıkları ile olmalıymış! Bir başka şey, Türkiye’de Allah için aldatanlarda sevgi ve muhabbet sadece soyut sözcüklerden ibarettir. Geçerli olan zerre sorgulamaksızın mutlak itaattır.

Allah ile aldatanlar Prof.Yalçıntaş’ın beyanı ile türbanı da nifak tohumu haline getirmişlerdir. Keza bunlar şanlı dinimiz İslam’ın boynuna da haç takmak istemektedir.

Hülasa bu konu çok ama çok önemli... Siz en iyisi Yeni Boyut yayınlarından çıkan sevgili Yaşar Nuri Hoca’nın *“Allah ile Aldatmak”* kitabını alın da ne demek istediğimizi daha iyi anlayın.

----------


## nty98765

Allahın adını kullanarak dini kullanarak türk devletinin sonunu hazırlamaya çalışıyorlar.

----------


## bozok

*Birkaç soruya cevap* 


*Yaşar Nuri üztürk*
*[email protected]* 
*3 Temmuz 2008*




Allah ile Aldatmak kitabının yarattığı sarsıntı artarak devam ediyor. Ve yüzlerce insan, günlerdir soruyor: 

*“Allah ile Aldatmak kitabını niçin yazdın? Bizleri ‘Allah’ adına kimler, nasıl aldatıyorlar?”*

Bir kere daha cevap vereyim:

*‘Türkiye’yi Kemiren İhanet: Allah ile Aldatmak’;* asırlarca sürmüş olan ve bugün hala devam eden bir tahribe karşı yazıldı. Başka bir deyimle, Batı’nın, İslam dinini emperyalist bir siyaset aracı olarak kullanmasına ve bu kullanımın Türkiye’de yarattığı tahribata karşı bir uyarı ve bir çıkış yolu olarak yazıldı. Dinimizin adını değiştirerek, Türkiye ve din üzerinde oynanmak istenen oyunları deşifre etmek için yazıldı.


Bu oyunlarda Batı’nın olduğu kadar, onlara boyun eğmeyi kabullenen siyasetçilerimizin de büyük payı var. 

Türkiye’de sosyal devleti çöküşün eşiğine getiren *‘sadaka ve iane kültürü’*nün baş dayanağı, Allah ile aldatan siyasetlerin dokunulmaz, eleştirilmez tahakküm teolojileridir. *Uzun yıllar içinde oluşmuş bu yarı müşrik teolojiye şimdi de Ilımlı İslam adı altında Haçlı emperyalizm destek veriyor.*

Allah ile aldatmak, dini; çıkar, baskı, koltuk, egemenlik aracı yaparak kullanan bir sanayi koludur. Bugünkü iktidar ise bu sanayi kolunun saltanat dönemini temsil etmektedir. İşte ben bu kitabı, bu sanayi kolunun sürüklemekte olduğu felakete dikkat çekmek ve insanları uyandırmak için yazdım; özellikle de 3 sınıf aymazı uyandırmak için: 


*1. Siyasetçiler,*

*2. Aydınlar,* 

*3. İş Adamları.*



*HARAM KAZANü VE RİYAKüRLIğA DüşMANIM*

Benim eserlerimi en az okuyanlar ne yazık ki aydınlar, sonra da iş adamlarıdır. Ben, bilindiği gibi, haram kazanca ve kamu mallarının talanına düşmanım. Bu talana savaş açmış bir adamım. Dolayısıyla, *‘din’* ve *‘Allah’* adına halkın sırtından nasıl servetler yapıldığını halkımız da açıkça görsün, duysun istedim. Bunun peşini bırakmaya da niyetim yok. 

Türkiye üzerine oynanan oyunların başında, bir adı da takıyye olan riyakarlığı kurumsallaştırarak, tüm değerleri yok etmek gelir. Kitabımda, Türkiye’de artık kurumsallaşmış olan *'riya’*nın ülkeyi ne boyutlara taşıdığını da vurgulamak istedim. Bu riyakarlık saltanatının başında dinci riyakarlık vardır. Bunu *Atatürkçü (!) riyakarlık* izlemektedir. 

Riyakarlığın tarihte en büyük iki düşmanı olan Hz. Muhammed ve Gazi Mustafa Kemal, riyanın aracı ve malzemesi haline getiriliyor. Bu oyun, tarihin en vicdansız oyunlarından biridir; belki de birincisidir. Bu oyuna karşı çıkmayı bir insanlık ve iman borcu saymaktayım. 

Hz. Peygamber’in en büyük mucizesi; en berbat putperest kitleyi düzeltmek ve medenileştirmek oldu. Ancak yüzyıllar boyunca art arda gelen hanedanlar sayesinde riya saltanatlaştırıldı, kurumsallaştırıldı. Bir toplumda riyakarlık, üçkağıtçılık, haram kazanç kavramları yerleşip meşrulaşmışsa tüm değerler işe yaramaz hale gelir. *Kur’an bunu şöyle ilkeleştirir:*

*"Yemin olsun, sana da senden öncekilere de şu vahyedilmiştir: Eğer şirke saparsan eylemin/üretimin/ibadetin kesinlikle boşa çıkar ve mutlaka hüsrana düşenlerden olursun.”* (Zümer Suresi, 65)

Kendimizi aldatmayı meziyet saymak gibi saçma bir yola girmek istemiyorsak şunu görmek zorundayız: 

*Sınırları Balkanlar’dan Arabistan’a uzanan 6.5 asırlık Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’nda toplam 15.000 civarında cami vardı. Türkiye’de bugün yüz bin civarında cami var!* 

Türkiye’de *bütün İslam dünyasının toplamından daha fazla cami olduğunu* biliyoruz. şunu da biliyoruz: Bir tarafta din siyaseti ve ticareti, diğer tarafta, hırsızlık, arsızlık ve canilik almış yürümüş durumda. 

*Türkiye’deki milyar dolarla ifade edilen vurgunlara bir bakın; başlarında dinci vurgunculuğu yani Allah ile Aldatma soygunculuğunu göreceksiniz.* İşte Mercümek olayı, Deniz Feneri vurgunu, gurbetçilerin paralarını gasp eden Yimpaşlar, Anadolu halkını soyup perişan eden İhlaslar...


Bu soygunu nasıl başardılar? Allah ile aldatarak. Yani, din üzerinden yürütülen riyakarlığı işleterek.* şirkin en iğrenç biçimi işte budur.* 



*üLüü HELAL KAZANüTIR, NAMAZ DEğİL*



Hz. Peygamber bakın ne diyor:

*“Bir adamın namazı, niyazı sizi aldatmasın. O adamın dirhem ve dinarla yani para ile olan ilişkisine bakın.”*

*Bir de şu var:* Hepimizin gözleri önünde, Allah ile aldatma talanının öncülüğünü devlet yapıyor. *İslamiyet'te din sınıfı yoktur; namaz kıldırana para ödemek yoktur; İslam bunları yasaklamıştır.* Gel gör ki, Türkiye’de *2 katrilyon harcamanın yapıldığı bir din sektörü* var. Bu saltanat değil de nedir, riya değil de nedir?

Riyakarlığın Türkiye’de maskesini düşüren tek lider Mustafa Kemal Atatürk olmuştur. Bunun içindir ki, İslam dünyasının son yüzyılda en samimi ve güven verici İslami gelişim ve oluşumları, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ün vücut verdiği zihniyetin ürünü olarak Cumhuriyet Türkiyesi'nde gerçekleşmiştir. Atatürk mirasından geriye gidiş, İslam’ın gerçek anlam ve yaşantısından da geriye gidiş olmuştur. Dinin ve dindarlığın yerini Allah ile Aldatma yani dincilik almıştır. 

Büyük Atatürk’ün buyurduğu gibi: *“Hak olan Kur’an, haksızlığı kabule vasıta yapılmıştır.”*


Allah ile Aldatmak kitabımda da sıkça değiniyorum: Hiçbir kitle, aldatılmak istemeden aldatılamaz. 


*ATATüRK’üN DİN ANLAYIşI*

Atatürk, Kurtuluş Savaşı'nı zorluklara göğüs gererek, 3 kuruşa muhtaç bir halkın gayretiyle kazandı. Bu gayretin motor gücü, anti-emperyalist İslam’ın iman çocukları olan Müdafaa-i Hukukçuların, Gazi Mustafa Kemal’in ve Türk halkının zulme karşı direnci ve mücadele azmiydi. 

Dine, Kur’an’ın isteği yönünde akılcı bir yaklaşım, toplumsal dirayet, bir tek Atatürk döneminde gerçekleşti. ülümsüz Gazi, İslam dinini Elmalılı’nın tefsiri olarak önümüze koydu. TBMM’nin kararı ile yayınlanan o büyük tefsirin yayın harcamalarını da kendi kesesinden yaptı. Böylece dünyaya ve milletine gösterdi ki, o tefsirin vücut bulmasında onun gönlünün hasreti de pay sahibidir. 

*Bütün bunlar unutuldu,* bütün bunları yapan lider *‘dine muhalif’* gösterilmeye başlandı. Halk, Haçlı emperyalistlerin fesat propagandalarıyla aldatıldı. Esas bağrına basması gereken önderine kuşku ile bakmaya zorlandı. Tarihin en büyük vicdansızlıklarından biri tam bu noktada işlendi. 

*Türk halkı, Haçlı emperyalizm tarafından kurulan tuzağa ne yazık ki düştü.* *Türkiye’de bugün halk, besmeleyi çekip bir çuval kömür verene teslim oluyor.* Ciddi bir yozlaşma var. Türkiye’de toplumun temel mutsuzluk ve umutsuzluk sebebi işte bu sosyal kokuşmuşluk, bu nankörlük, bu vurdumduymazlıktır. 

Ben, Türk halkının yıllardan beri ilk defa bu kadar mutsuz, umutsuz ve karamsar olduğunu görüyorum; araştırmalar da bunu doğruluyor. Ekonomi yine duraklamaya girdi. Firavun, Karun ruhlu kadrolar Atatürk’ün kurduğu demiryollarını yaymak yerine, çıkar ve oy uğruna, demiryollarını felce uğratıp karayollarına oluk gibi paralar akıttılar. Bütçemizin büyük kısmı işte bu yüzden petrol alımı için dışarı gidiyor. 

En güzel sahillerimiz yıllarca kömür depolarıyla doluydu. İktidarlar, saltanatı meşrulaştırdı. Bu ülkenin halkına yaptıkları kötülükler kelimelerle ifade edilemez. Halk da maalesef bunlara alıştı, kabullendi, hesap sormadı, işin kolayına kaçtı.

Halk, şimdi, bu hatalarının faturalarını acı bir kahırla ödüyor.


*ALLAH İLE ALDATMA KİTABININ ARDINDAN NE GELECEK?*

*‘Kur’an’daki İslam’* benim eserlerim içinde opus magnum (baş eser) sayılırdı. Bana göre hala öyledir.* ‘Allah ile Aldatmak’* bir uyarı manifestosu. Ama birçok insan Allah ile Aldatmak kitabını benim ana eserim sayma eğiliminde. 

Allah ile aldatmak, on beş yıldır devam eden bir büyük çalışma havuzunun ilk ürünüdür. 

6500 sayfalık bir havuzdan bahsediyoruz. *‘Allah ile Aldatmak’* bu havuzun ilk eseridir. Bunun ardından (büyük ihtimalle 2009 yılı içinde), hayatımdaki en önemli eserlerimden biri diyebileceğim *‘Türk Bağımsızlık ve Aydınlanma Savaşı’nın Kur’ani Boyutları’* gelecek. Sonraki önemli ürün, *‘Yakın Tarihimizde Molla-Papaz İşbirliği’ni* konu eden eser olacak. 

Havuzun ana eseri ise büyük olasılıkla 3 ciltte tamamlanacak olan* ‘Gazi Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, İslam ve İslam Dünyası’* olacaktır.

Bu ana eserin tüm dünyada gündeme oturmasını ve büyük uyanışlara vesile olmasını bekliyorum.


...

----------

